# SMOTHERED CHICKEN



## Phoenix

http://baconbuttercheesegarlic.blogspot.com/2013/02/a-special-meal-for-my-valentine.html

SMOTHERED CHICKEN

FOR THE CREAMED SPINACH:
1 large bag of spinach leaves
4 ounces cream cheese
1/4 C shredded parmesan cheese
2 cloves garlic, minced
3 T red onion, minced
2 T olive oil
Salt and pepper to taste

FOR THE SAUTEED MUSHROOMS:
8 ounce package of mushrooms, sliced
1/2 stick butter
2 T olive oil
1/2 C white wine
2 cloves garlic, minced
Salt and pepper to taste

FOR THE CHICKEN:
4-5 boneless chicken breasts
8-10 slices Mozzarella cheese, cut into 1/8 inch slices
1 T garlic powder
1 T seasoned salt, like Lawry's
1 teaspoon pepper

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Sprinkle the garlic powder, seasoned salt, and pepper on both sides of the chicken. Bake for 16 minutes.

Meanwhile, make the creamed spinach. Over medium-high heat, melt 2 T olive oil in a skillet. Add in the onions and saute 2-3 minutes. Add in the spinach and garlic. It will shrink ridiculously. When it's cooked through, stir in the cream cheese and parmesan cheese. Continue cooking and stirring until the cream cheese is melted. Remove from heat.

For the mushrooms, melt butter and 2 T olive oil in a skillet. Put the mushrooms in and cook until browned all over. Don't season with salt until they are browned or they will never brown. Deglaze the pan with the wine. Add in the garlic and season with salt and pepper. Cook until most of the wine is cooked out.

Flip the chicken pieces over. Divide the spinach and mushrooms over the top of each breast. Lay two slices of cheese over each piece of chicken. Cook another 12-14 minutes or until cheese is browned and chicken is done.


----------



## bundyanne07

Oh YUM!! This recipe does sound nice and I think I will take some chicken out of the freezer and make it for dinner tonight. 
Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Phoenix

I didn't have the mushrooms or the spinach or I'd be having this for dinner tonight, too!!!


----------

